
Bulgarian IT expert arrested for demoing vulnerability in kindergarten software - ga-vu
https://www.zdnet.com/article/bulgarian-it-expert-arrested-after-demoing-vulnerability-in-kindergarten-software/
======
ga-vu
Guy posted video on Facebook and a POC on GitHub. Now risks from one to three
years in prison.

